# Concept interest check



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

I've been toying with the idea of starting an RP based loosely off a story I've been writing in the Original Works section... with a twist. The basic premise behind it is a game revolving around a rogue Inquisitor and his band of conscripted followers. I am thinking of aiming for a slightly satirical (within reason) kind of game that can be enjoyed without being too rigid as far as adherence to mainstream fluff, etc. 

I'm wondering if anyone would be interested in something like this. A sort of "A-Team in space meets MST3K" kind of thing. I've put a poll up but I would ask that if you vote, please also comment so I know who you are. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Maybe a link to some of those stories could be useful to make one determine if it has potential.

And maybe a few more details. You are saying rogue inquisitor, but are we talking someone that still fights or at least seem to fight chaos. Is he rogue like hunted by his order or rogue because his methods are very unorthodox. Things like that.


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

Hmm, good point, glad you said something. As for the story in question, it is based roughly on this story that I've completed, and this story that I've not gotten around to finishing.

As far as 'rogue' is concerned, he is very much inclined toward defending the Imperium, but he tends to enlist pretty much anyone that will sign on and fight for him (maybe not so much for the Imperium's sake as a whole but for the Inquisitor). I liken it to the A-Team because I want to see people use different races and even different SM chapters for their strengths as well as their weaknesses. And the satire part is simply because I think a little humor in roleplaying can often make things both memorable and interesting.

Better?


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

I think its a fairly good idea if executed correctly.


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm aiming to try to make it a fun game if there's enough interest. I have a general idea in mind, and I've run enough roleplaying games both tabletop and online to have some measure of experience doing it. But again, if people don't like the idea, it isn't worth wasting the forum member's time with a 'GNDN' thread.


----------

